# Thalia Capos?



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

I was wondering if anyone else has happened upon the Google adds for Thalia Capos. One popped up on a Youtube I was watching the other night and I found it very interesting. 

ThaliaCapos.com: Exceptional Guitar Capos

I thought about it a while, and ended up ordering one last night. Cool concept, I'll let you know how well it works when it arrives.


----------



## TWRC (Apr 22, 2011)

These look pretty cool, I'm interested to hear your experience with it. 

I've gone through many capos over the years. I've either broken them, or lost them; but for me, the end all be all of Capos is my G7th Performance 2 - it's been great to me with no issues.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

TWRC said:


> These look pretty cool, I'm interested to hear your experience with it.
> 
> I've gone through many capos over the years. I've either broken them, or lost them; but for me, the end all be all of Capos is my G7th Performance 2 - it's been great to me with no issues.


I'm tired of retuning after putting the capo on (12 string). The 2 octave strings on the 5th & 6th strings always need a tweak. Tried a bunch of different ones, nothing close to perfect. Hoping this works out.


----------



## TWRC (Apr 22, 2011)

I hear ya. However, I don't have that much experience with the G7th beyond say the 5th or 6th fret. Another capo that I was really impressed with (I lost it, which eventually led me to the G7th) was the Planet Waves Ned Steinberger one with the adjustable tension.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

The one I'm using now has a thumb screw for adjusting tension rather than a spring. It works pretty good but it's flat so the center strings end up a little sharp. That's what I liked about this Thalia thing, it can be tailored match your fret board radius.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Yes, my buddy told me about them but i dont use a capo.Looks like a good concept.Let us know what you think.


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

I'm sorry - $100 (and up) for a capo? Fuck off*.


*not directed at anyone here, but generally in Thalia's direction


----------



## Woof (Jan 13, 2010)

Seems like a lot for something I use reluctantly.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Granny Gremlin said:


> I'm sorry - $100 (and up) for a capo? Fuck off*.
> 
> 
> *not directed at anyone here, but generally in Thalia's direction


I tend to agree with you on the price. However, I use a capo a lot, and I've spent way more than $100 on stupid sh1t that I've used less. I volunteer to be the fool to check them out


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Well, they aren't hurting in the looks department, that's for sure.


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

Lincoln said:


> I tend to agree with you on the price. However, I use a capo a lot, and I've spent way more than $100 on stupid sh1t that I've used less. I volunteer to be the fool to check them out


Fair enough, but they could have a basic model with no bling (inlay) for a more reasonable price. Also my Dunlop Trigger capo was $20 and is awesome (similar mechanism with the reverse style action). It comes in various radii (as well as flat) and I have never had tuning issues (even with my friend's new Reverend 12 string).

It just turns me off when the company is obviously more about moneymaking vs any of the other benevolent things they claim (I've seen their promos before). A good tip off is whenever there's a partnership with Swarovski Crystal (which is Czech for 'overpriced decorative glass reclaimed from cathedral windows smashed during the war' fyi)


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

I have two of them. Bought them when it was still in kickstarter mode. About 40 bucks a pop back then


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

Yeah, for $40 I'd take one. Even without the decorative inlay.


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

I've been using the same Shubb for the last ~30 years. It works. I also have a couple of the NS Capos (got them in string packs) and they work well.

It's great when you find something that works, so here's hoping the Thalia does it for you.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Lincoln said:


> I tend to agree with you on the price.


I had to chuckle when I saw the gift box by itself was $20.00.


----------



## Lawrence (Nov 14, 2014)

I paid $80 dollars for a capo! Boy did I get screwed!
It is a G7th
I wonder what the other fellow on this thread paid?


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Lincoln said:


> I was wondering if anyone else has happened upon the Google adds for Thalia Capos. One popped up on a Youtube I was watching the other night and I found it very interesting.
> 
> ThaliaCapos.com: Exceptional Guitar Capos
> 
> I thought about it a while, and ended up ordering one last night. Cool concept, I'll let you know how well it works when it arrives.


Well, my new $80 capo arrived the other day and it is very pretty, but it doesn't tune any better than every other capo I own. Same, same, same. On my 12 strings, the lower octave 6th, 5th, and 4th strings go way sharp just like they do with any other capo. Colour me disappointed


----------



## mister.zed (Jun 8, 2011)

Darn that's fancy like! You kids got it so easy! When I was a boy all we had was a chewed-up pencil and a couple of elastic bands. (I'm only half joking!)


----------



## Gary787 (Aug 27, 2011)

Wow the price has gone up. I got mine a few years ago when they had their "kick starter" campaign $15 I think. The capo is fine. A lot of whiners on the AGF moaned and groaned about spring tension. Honestly most there should get their undies loosened. My G7th is my go to capo but the Thalia travels with me. I bought their rosewood pick pack.....outstanding! I love those picks. Santos Rosewood Pick Pack - Standard


----------



## Tim Plains (Apr 14, 2009)

Gary787 said:


> A lot of whiners on the AGF moaned and groaned about spring tension.


No whining here but they did a much better job with that on the second version. 
Part of the inflated cost now is obviously due to the exchange.

I had a V1 and have two V2s now. Great capo.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

I was close to buying one of those Thalia capos but I've already found the best capo at least for me. I was using a bunch of Schubbs, the G7th, a Dunlop, a Planet wave. But the Schubb Fine Tune is just the best among them all. All the strings sound even, pitch is consistent in every string. If you get a chance, try it out.


















Shubb FineTune Capo


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Lincoln said:


> Well, my new $80 capo arrived the other day and it is very pretty, but it doesn't tune any better than every other capo I own. Same, same, same. On my 12 strings, the lower octave 6th, 5th, and 4th strings go way sharp just like they do with any other capo. Colour me disappointed


Damn Dave, sorry to hear that.

You should've called me...I would've told you to use an old sock.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Dorian2 said:


> Damn Dave, sorry to hear that.
> 
> You should've called me...I would've told you to use an old sock.


a pencil and a stout rubber band works too.  Sometimes the simplest solutions are the best.

I've been playing around with this capo and the various inserts that came with it (about 20 of them). Nothing really helps, and some inserts make it totally unplayable of course. But did I mention it's very pretty? B#(*

IMHO the spring tension is too great. Seems to work fine on 6 strings, but on 12 strings it goes for a sh1t and never comes back.


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

Lincoln said:


> Well, my new $80 capo arrived the other day and it is very pretty, but it doesn't tune any better than every other capo I own. Same, same, same. On my 12 strings, the lower octave 6th, 5th, and 4th strings go way sharp just like they do with any other capo. Colour me disappointed


Is your action particularly high?


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Granny Gremlin said:


> Is your action particularly high?


no, not at all really. It's a Takamine 12 string I'm having issue with. and it's setup normally. Plays well. it just doesn't respond well to the spring pressure of the Thalia capo.......


----------



## dmc69 (Jan 20, 2011)

I have three. Best capo IMO. Totally worth it. You can ask them for their B stock capos, which are significantly cheaper than their A stock and I can't find any fault with them. I was also a kickstarter backer and their 200 series capos are much better than the original kickstarter ones.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Thalia capo looks very nice; I like the one with the Celtic weave.

I have a Schubb that works well enough and also one of their's which only covers A,D,G,B,E and leaves the low E open to drone. Works good on the second fret. Before that I had a couple of those Dunlop ratchet strap deals which worked OK for me and Pete Townshend. I've also used a pencil with a rubber band for a capo and that sounded kinda ugly but went well enough from an aesthetic point of view with my guitar strap at that time which was a piece of baler twine tied to the guitar and a bit of an inner tube looped through the twine for a shoulder pad. Probably should have taken pictures of that rig but it was before digital cameras...lol


----------



## kenoakee (Apr 5, 2009)

I have 2 Kyser quick change capo's and I don't think they can be beat. They are quick and easy to use. They cost approx 20-25 dollars and should they ever break they have a lifetime warranty.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Chito said:


> I was close to buying one of those Thalia capos but I've already found the best capo at least for me. I was using a bunch of Schubbs, the G7th, a Dunlop, a Planet wave. But the Schubb Fine Tune is just the best among them all. All the strings sound even, pitch is consistent in every string. If you get a chance, try it out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Uhm, I've seen these before. Don't the gynaecologists call them stirrups?


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

@Chito I can see that Shubb Fine Tune capo being the one alright. Thanks for the heads-up.


----------



## Daniel Grenier (Jun 24, 2008)

A bit late to this party but here's my take on Thalia capos. 

Ordered a dedicated 12-string std capo with Celtic inlay. Near $100 but gorgeous. Tried it on my Martin 12 and it completely failed. Returned it and exchanged for a "high tension" version. It,too, completely failed ( it's not the guitar ... it was set up by Peggy White).

Thalias are no good for 12 strings
They are expensive but gorgeous
They are bulky and very heavy
Customer service is excellent

As an aside, the wood pick sample they sent are equally pretty but just that. They are useless as actual picks (do spend the $$$ on a blue pick... they are awesome).

So I am back to using my old Schub which does an ok job if placed in exactly the right spot. Still keeping an eye out for that elusive, perfect, 12 string capo

My 2 cents.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

I have a couple of these G7th capos that I got from Strings & Beyond that I really like. Actually I only bought one. I had a small problem with the rubber coming off after a few years so I emailed the company (England). They sent me a new capo and a replacement rubber. Pretty good customer service if I may say so. I haven't tried this 12 string version yet but will on my next order.


----------



## DaddyDog (Apr 21, 2017)

Daniel Grenier said:


> Returned it and exchanged for a "high tension" version.


 I returned mine for a "low tension" version. In fact, the sample low they sent worked so well, I bought it too.

I have mixed results with the Thalia capos. On some guitars they're dead on. On others, they're just as bad as any other capo. But when they're off, I find it's very easy to do a quick tuning. Loading and unloading is quick. And I can get them into a position where they're not interfering with my hand. Are they worth $100? Not likely.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Lincoln said:


> @Chito I can see that Shubb Fine Tune capo being the one alright. Thanks for the heads-up.


Did you get one? I've been using a capo a lot in this acoustic gig that I'm doing right now and nothing compares to the Fine Tune.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Daniel Grenier said:


> As an aside, the wood pick sample they sent are equally pretty but just that. They are useless as actual picks *(do spend the $$$ on a blue pick... they are awesome).*


Do you mean Blue Chip? If so, I agree whole-heartedly. Very nice picks.

I have no opinion on capos. I never use them. I have one laying around but it's probably rusted shut by now.


----------



## DaddyDog (Apr 21, 2017)

High/Deaf said:


> Do you mean Blue Chip? If so, I agree whole-heartedly. Very nice picks.





Daniel Grenier said:


> the wood pick sample they sent are equally pretty but just that


Those wood picks got me curious, and I ended up finding these Canadian made picks: Wooden Picks - Riversong Guitars

I love them! They give your playing a mellower tone. They're durable, and come in assorted thicknesses. Pretty inexpensive experiment. Shop Canadian!


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

High/Deaf said:


> Do you mean Blue Chip? If so, I agree whole-heartedly. Very nice picks.


Some people complain about 1 to 2 hundred for a capo (I bought an Elliott capo) yet $50 for a pick is ok. I agree the BC picks are very nice and I have one that I always use. But I've got a bunch of cheap Traynor labelled picks from Long&Mcquade that sound about as good. The only difference is that the Traynor picks are a bit brighter. Other than that they sound great. For my guitars I like the bit less brightness the BC picks have.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

guitarman2 said:


> Some people complain about 1 to 2 hundred for a capo (I bought an Elliott capo) yet $50 for a pick is ok. I agree the BC picks are very nice and I have one that I always use. But I've got a bunch of cheap Traynor labelled picks from Long&Mcquade that sound about as good. The only difference is that the Traynor picks are a bit brighter. Other than that they sound great. For my guitars I like the bit less brightness the BC picks have.


I have quite a few picks close to this good. Close don't count in horseshoes and handgrenades .......... or picks. If there was something just as good but cheaper, I would probably buy it. I was an extreme skeptic but when Jenn opened one up and had me compare it, I couldn't disagree that it was a tiny bit better. A/B'ing a pick is easy compared to a lot of other things - and I heard enough of a difference to want it. Damn salespeople - they can see the lust in my eyes. I'm an open book to them.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

High/Deaf said:


> I have quite a few picks close to this good. Close don't count in horseshoes and handgrenades .......... or picks. If there was something just as good but cheaper, I would probably buy it. I was an extreme skeptic but when Jenn opened one up and had me compare it, I couldn't disagree that it was a tiny bit better. A/B'ing a pick is easy compared to a lot of other things - and I heard enough of a difference to want it. Damn salespeople - they can see the lust in my eyes. I'm an open book to them.


You don't have to convince me. As I said I do use my BC pick almost exclusively.


----------



## Daniel Grenier (Jun 24, 2008)

High/Deaf said:


> Do you mean Blue Chip? If so, I agree whole-heartedly. Very nice picks.
> QUOTE]
> 
> Yes, I do/did mean Blue Chip. For the longest time I thought there's no way I'd pay $50 for a stupid pick. Then I did just that and bought a Blue Chip pick - a TD35 - with my name engraved on it for safe keeping! Sounds crazy, I know, but this pick is now pretty much the only one I use out of the dozens I have.


----------

